# Quick Question - Certified Biodata Pages?



## 6436 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm working on my WH visa application, and it says I need *certified *copies of my passport's bio-data pages including picture.

Do I need to get certified copies from my government like here, or can I just copy pages?

Also, regarding all of these certified copies I'm supposed to have - I'm applying online, how are they able to tell of my copies are certified or not? Or do I send a package of stuff to them after they look at my e-application?

Thanks for the help. Oddly enough, I can't seem to find much on WH specifics despite my google-fu (unless I get a migration agent, heh).


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Certified copies are just that and not just uncertified photo copies but if you're applying online, sending in copies is not the way and I think yoú should be able to find a reference to colour scanning/uploading of documents.
Usually a link in the application section of visas information on the Immi site.


----------



## myallstone (Jan 26, 2014)

I come across a simler problem we are also doing it on line ( immi prospective partner visa ) will a color photo copy of passport bio page be enough for my partner . she is russian . because we can not find anyone who will certified a copy of her passport .not sure why ? we had her birth certificate done Ok .


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

myallstone said:


> I come across a simler problem we are also doing it on line ( immi prospective partner visa ) will a color photo copy of passport bio page be enough for my partner . she is russian . because we can not find anyone who will certified a copy of her passport .not sure why ? we had her birth certificate done Ok .


Generally, DIBP will accept uncertified colour scans if you're applying online.


----------

